
California Laws Seek to Crack Down on Deepfakes in Politics and Porn - atlasunshrugged
https://www.cnet.com/news/california-laws-seek-to-crack-down-on-deepfakes-in-politics-and-porn/
======
djohnston
seems like a short-sighted regulation that will just kill smaller businesses
that lack the resources to adequately detect and destroy deep fakes. even the
large companies are working furiously in this domain.

also, why are deep fakes (particularly political ones) not protected under
constitution?

~~~
Swenrekcah
I can’t imagine how you’d think assuming someone else’s identidy and faking
correspondance in their name would be protected by the constitution?

~~~
djohnston
yes, that makes sense, thanks!

~~~
djohnston
but also memes do this, albeit to a lesser degree of similarity, right? i see
peoples images with unspoken quotations over their face all the time. i see
people with quotes almost akin to something they actually said, but either
reworded or stripped of context. is it the audio that counts? the video? or do
we require both to be _enough_ of a falsehood to prosecute?

